# Need Gag Prize Ideas



## depot (Sep 21, 2011)

sexiest, nastiest, scariest, funniest, creative, best couple, most original, sleazy-est


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you have a theme? What's your price range?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

We've done certificates & candy bars for categories like "Most like forced to wear this by your significant other," "Most likely thrown together today," and the "What are you supposed to be? award."


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

For the sexiest, I would say get them a turtleneck dickie, or a pack of those lacy modesty panels. Nastiest, I would get them a container or orbit gum. Scariest, I would hand them an adult diaper. Funniest would get a whipped cream pie, creative would win a pack of playdough, most original a 12 pack of Coca Cola, and sleazy-est would be a bottle of axe shower gel.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

How about doing some funny categories--not just the usual stuff...like prizes for these ... Tiniest costume--give as a prize a yard of material, hardest on the eyes--give as a prize sunglasses or blindfold, least creative--prize a book on creative costumes, hottest costume--meaning hot in the temperature way and give a mini-fan as a prize, something along those lines. Does your party have a theme and are you asking people to dress for the theme? Are you going to announce the categories on your invitation--if you do you could get really creative with categories. Give us a little more info on your party.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> We've done certificates & candy bars for categories like "Most like forced to wear this by your significant other," "Most likely thrown together today," and the "What are you supposed to be? award."


That is hysterical!!


----------



## depot (Sep 21, 2011)

No theme.... Budget doesnt matter but we thought dollar store gifts would be more hilarious.... but idea would help. Thanks for the previous ideas.


----------

